# Quakers?



## JUJU (Aug 16, 2007)

Hi all, anyone on here keep these beautiful birds?:flrt:


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

dont just now but have been looking into them but there does not seam to be many about and i have only found one place selling them and its an online place altho you can pick up


----------



## JUJU (Aug 16, 2007)

I have been looking at them for some time, they seem a more manageable bird, with the character of a larger parrot. As you say though not a lot of people seem to be keeping / breeding these.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

look up parrotcare they deliver but also you can pick up they have the latino blue and green quakers


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hello, I have had a lot of contact with Quakers or monk parakeets over the years. They are charming little birds that live in huge communal nests where they live and breed together. They are very attractive but are known as one of the most high pitched and noisy birds in the group. I certainly couldn't recommend hand on heart that you keep one in doors. Sometimes hand reared babies are well behaved but as soon as they reach the magic year old they seem to turn into these noise generators. There really isn't anything I can say to explain just how loud and Hugh pitched they are.imagine a ringneck crossed with a nanday conure and the tenacity of a timney grey and you get close. I'm not exaggerating. You would be better with either a greencheeked or maroon bellied conure or something like a lineated or celestial. Good luck

John courteney-smith. Arcadia products.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Quaker Parakeets are veeeeeery loud for their size! Be warned!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Our sanctuary has 4 Quakers, each brought in as their owners all had neighbour problems due to the very loud screeching noise they make. I wouldnt advise them as a house pet at all. Our 4 will live in their large aviary for the rest of their lives and they can screech to their hearts content. Gorgeous little birds but not in a house.

Play this at full volume to give you an idea of the noise they make http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBZG6MujXeE


----------



## chrissihills (Apr 29, 2011)

*quakers*

ive owned a few in the past but as mentioned they have fantastic personality,,,can become a bit obssessive with a single person,,and yes theyve got quite the squawk you may want to look at your surrounding and think if it would be a suitable place for them and yourselves i had a little green male i got him when he was about 4yrs old he was ever so loving-didnt like a harness though-pity,,but he hated everyone else and when it become dinner time that was major squawk time in the end my partner couldnt cope with the noise it can be ear piercing and continual,,,a green cheek is a better choice they dont have the same clear talking ability they are more squeaky but still learn very quickly and are very loving they come in a beautiful range of colours and much less noisier even in full squawk mode....just an idea:flrt:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

chrissihills said:


> ive owned a few in the past but as mentioned they have fantastic personality*,,,can become a bit obssessive with a single person,*,and yes theyve got quite the squawk you may want to look at your surrounding and think if it would be a suitable place for them and yourselves i had a little green male i got him when he was about 4yrs old he was ever so loving-didnt like a harness though-pity,,but he hated everyone else and when it become dinner time that was major squawk time in the end my partner couldnt cope with the noise it can be ear piercing and continual,,,a green cheek is a better choice they dont have the same clear talking ability they are more squeaky but still learn very quickly and are very loving they come in a beautiful range of colours and much less noisier even in full squawk mode....just an idea:flrt:


you got that right!!:lol2:


----------



## chrissihills (Apr 29, 2011)

*obseessive*

you know that lolololol:lol2:


----------



## JUJU (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks all for the replies, maybe a Quaker wouldn't be a good match for me,I think my neighbours would agree also lol.


----------

